# Thesis Help - I am writing a Paper on the Atomic Bomb For History Classs



## mhauth (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am writing a paper (10pages double spaced) on the Atomic bomb - and how the jewish refugees helped the United States create the first nuclear weapon.

My Thesis was:

Because of Hitler's ignorance he allowed the people who could have helped the Nazi's and himself become the most powerful nation in the world to escape from germany. Little did he know these refugess would aid the united states in the development of the Atomic bomb, which would lead to the destruction of the Axis (germany and japan).

I am trying to think of a way to get 10 pages out of that. I am now thinking of something more along the lines of:

How was the first atomic bomb developed
         - Jewish Refugees
         - Einstien
What atomic bombs have we developed since the creation of the first atomic bomb
          - Hydrogen Bomb
          - Neutron Bomb
And what effect these bombs had on the world.

Any suggestions on how to put that into a thesis?

THanks in advance!


Matt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutron_bomb


----------



## I Idiom (Apr 20, 2007)

Add the moral dilemma of if the a-bombs dropped on japan shortened the war and saved more lives than it had killed. Plus, make sure to add the lives who died after my radiation poisoning. You may not want to add what you think is the greater good/greater evil on a personal level -- always be objective in what you write till the very end. Thoughts and feelings (so to speak always make for a good conclusion... as long as they aren't crazy) Research invasion of japan and respective casualty numbers estimated. I won't give my take on it, as no one else should, but in doing so it gives you something to weight in thoughts -- which translates to paper. Research!

The Cold War and now the new thread of rouge nuclear weapons.The a-bomb left a very large and very deep foot print on human history. That should easy fill ten pages with what you had.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 20, 2007)

it should be more of a problem to keep it to _only_ ten pages!


----------



## speakerphone2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dig into the reasons for the Second World War, and how the germans got screwed over inthe Treaty of Versailles, and make sure to include the Asian connection with Pearl Harbour. 

Wikipedia is god for this type of thing.


----------



## Soccah (Apr 23, 2007)

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am writing a paper (10pages double spaced) on the Atomic bomb - and how the jewish refugees helped the United States create the first nuclear weapon.
> 
> ...


Your former thesis did not relate to your paper.

How jewish refugees helped the United States create the first nuclear weapon would, for example, focus on the following:

1) Proving they were refugees
2) Proving those refugees had the scientific knowledge capable of producing atomic bomb
3) Proving that those scientifically capable refugees were employed by the United States government in some manner (directly/indirectly) as to contribute to its development

Now, your thesis in its current state would have to prove a number of things before it began to touch the above:

1) Hitler was involved in the emigration policy of his country
2) Hitler was ignorant (I'd suggest you revise your diction here, ignorance is hard to prove) of the jewish scientists contributory capabilities
3) Germany was not already the most powerful nation in the world (militarily speaking)
4) Japan and Germany's destruction was a result of the atomic bomb



> How was the first atomic bomb developed
> - Jewish Refugees
> - Einstien
> What atomic bombs have we developed since the creation of the first atomic bomb
> ...



German Jewish refugees contributed to the creation of the Atom/Neutron Bomb in the United States. These bombs had so and so effect on the world.


----------

